# woodgrain melamine panels



## denny14 (Feb 25, 2009)

I am going to be building cabinets for my laundry room. I want to make the basic box out of melamine panels with a wood grain pattern. The face frames, drawer fronts and doors will be solid wood.
I am having a really hard time finding a source for wood grain melamine. HD sells a plain white version, but that is it. I have called a few local cabinet makers and they can't sell to general public.
Any ideas out there? I live near Baltimore, Maryland.

Thanks for all the good info on this sight.

Dennis


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

denny14 said:


> I am going to be building cabinets for my laundry room. I want to make the basic box out of melamine panels with a wood grain pattern. The face frames, drawer fronts and doors will be solid wood.
> I am having a really hard time finding a source for wood grain melamine. HD sells a plain white version, but that is it. I have called a few local cabinet makers and they can't sell to general public.
> Any ideas out there? I live near Baltimore, Maryland.
> 
> ...


Dennis,

You could always use MDF and then put plastic laminate on the outside of the cabinets and on the shelves where there will be wear. You could then paint the rest of the inside.

Just a thought,


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Any other big-box lumber stores in your area? I bought the wood grain melamine at Menards, a couple of weeks ago. If HD is convenient, you could try the "special order" desk to see if it is available.


----------



## denny14 (Feb 25, 2009)

We have Lowes and HD here and neither can get it. HD does have white. I am trying a local lumber yard that is not part of a big chain. Wish we had a Menards here though.

Still searching. . .


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't know about now, but when I was a project manager for a casework company you could only get melamine in neutral colors ie white, tan and that was about it. Melamine is primarily used as a backer material when P-lam is on the other side. Unless things have changed I don't think you will find it. Best bet is find a Wilson Art of Formica dealer and use vertical grade on the cabinets, and a horizontal grade on counter tops. 




denny14 said:


> I am going to be building cabinets for my laundry room. I want to make the basic box out of melamine panels with a wood grain pattern. The face frames, drawer fronts and doors will be solid wood.
> I am having a really hard time finding a source for wood grain melamine. HD sells a plain white version, but that is it. I have called a few local cabinet makers and they can't sell to general public.
> Any ideas out there? I live near Baltimore, Maryland.
> 
> ...


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

We use Dixie Lam thermally fused melamine and have a choice of around 40 wood grain colors and shades. However we also order around 100-500 sheets at a time so I don't know if it's available to the general public.

You might call them for a vendor in your area: Dixie LINK

This one vendor has some samples on their site, but not sure where they are located: Samples LINK

If there is a minimum-quantity order, you probably won't save any money and it would either be cheaper to use Formica hard laminate or maybe use plywood faced with hardwood.

(If you've walked into a Starbucks coffee shop, chances are the "wood" displays the packages are sitting on was my project. Not the shelving on the wall, but the in-aisle displays)


----------

